# A funny video



## Brent H (Nov 22, 2022)

Has some swearing so be warned:


----------



## David_R8 (Nov 22, 2022)

Ok that was seriously good and funny


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Nov 23, 2022)

Funny.  Not nearly enough swearing and asking the gods to relegate some nameless engineer to an eternity in hell. Just spent 2 days tearing a starter out of a tractor. One local wrench twister flat out refused to work on it, he had done one before.


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 23, 2022)

Boy, I feel your pain. I started my row Crop tractor yesterday to haul grain (yes, my corn is finally coming off). Instant pool of fuel on the ground. Fuel injector leak. That $2000 SOB is buried behind / beneath / surrounded by every other engine part they could find including rusty manifolds, heat shields, and rusty tubing. WTF! 

I'm not a happy camper right now. I'm pulling grain wagons with my loader tractor for now at 1mph but I need that big tractor for fall plowing!


----------



## Hruul (Nov 23, 2022)

When I worked in a dealership and a new vehicle type came in we would all stand around looking it over and finding the hardest part to replace.  9/10 that was the part that seemed to fail the most often.


----------



## Hacker (Nov 23, 2022)

Good one! Every time I work on my skidsteer I curse the engineers at John Deere.


----------



## DPittman (Nov 23, 2022)

6.5 Fan said:


> Funny.  Not nearly enough swearing and asking the gods to relegate some nameless engineer to an eternity in hell. Just spent 2 days tearing a starter out of a tractor. One local wrench twister flat out refused to work on it, he had done one before.


I've got an old Ford smallish loader tractor that taking the starter of is real easy IF you have the injector pump off first, but to take the injector pump off you need to have the starter off.  It's is so insane, the inside back bolt of the starter is nearly impossible to access.  I sure couldn't engineer a fuel pump or a tractor myself but good God man, it isn't rocket science to make components accessible and serviceable.


----------



## Darren (Nov 23, 2022)

I recently replaced a steering rack on a 2016 Durango.  All said and done was 7 hours. It should have been a 1.5 hour job. The input shaft on the rack was ridiculously long, and if they had shortened it by 1" you would not have to remove the front subframe and lift the engine to get it out.


----------



## Aburg Rapid Prototype (Nov 23, 2022)

Another factor for engineering is to have a quote personnel that actually know how long it takes to design and manufacture something. At the mold shop where I previously worked, they were quoting 9-week builds. That would be OK if there weren't 50 other tools being built at once. Holidays, weekends... nope, not for over 6 years. Working Christmas day, always. Then they brought in schedulers that thought they could tell you 6 weeks in advance what would be on the machine at a specific time on a day 6 weeks in advance. Busy, so busy they had every available spindle in the city contracted. I am talking 50 CNCs outside the company and the 30 in house. 

Then mistakes happen, and it's time to duck when the terminations go out... total shit show.


----------



## Dan Dubeau (Nov 23, 2022)

Watching that made my chest tighten lol.  As someone who is both, and often on the same projects, but not always. I know Machinist Dan sometimes want to strangle Designer Dan......


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Nov 23, 2022)

Brent H said:


> Has some swearing so be warned:


It's like I made a video


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 23, 2022)

I feel this video from both sides.  Imagine managing projects where the client wanted something the couldn't be built, and insisting it be built on time and in budget.  

Brings back PTSD from the workplace.


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Nov 23, 2022)

Dabbler said:


> I feel this video from both sides.  Imagine managing projects where the client wanted something the couldn't be built, and insisting it be built on time and in budget.
> 
> Brings back PTSD from the workplace.


Imagine they wanted something that shouldn't be built..

and you had to be their conscience. Been there, done that, got fired and then rehired


----------



## whydontu (Nov 23, 2022)

Been there, done that. Once had a municipal engineer demand that I come up with a way to supply a 60ft length of 4” pipe, in one piece, sandblasted and epoxy lined on the inside. It was suggested that if he could find us a 3” tall Temporary Foreign Worker it might be possible.


----------



## Brent H (Nov 23, 2022)

I like the ability to do all the jobs - some better than others but a lot of machines are going to - “intellectual property” and they purposely apply crap engineering to 
1. Make it fail and you pay for part
2. Make it fail and you pay for part and service as part is not sold
3. Make it fail and you pay for part and service as it is not user “serviceable” 
4. Make it fail and nothing is available -Buy new machine
5. Make it fail and the part is available but requires some BS program to get it to work. So pay me!!


----------



## Tomc938 (Nov 23, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Boy, I feel your pain. I started my row Crop tractor yesterday to haul grain (yes, my corn is finally coming off). Instant pool of fuel on the ground. Fuel injector leak. That $2000 SOB is buried behind / beneath / surrounded by every other engine part they could find including rusty manifolds, heat shields, and rusty tubing. WTF!
> 
> I'm not a happy camper right now. I'm pulling grain wagons with my loader tractor for now at 1mph but I need that big tractor for fall plowing!


I have learned through the years of pulling wrenches on my own vehicles/equipment that the mark of a really good engineer is the ability to look down the road and determine which part will be worked on at any given time.  Then they begin the assembly process by suspending that part in a column of air and build the entire vehicle around that part.  The true engineering geniuses can design a vehicle so that this is true of every part!  At least in my experiences.

Almost as good as the technical writers that used to write the Haynes Manuals.  "4 Steps to Replacing Starter". You turn the page Saturday morning, ready to go:  Step 1:  REMOVE ENGINE FROM CAR.


----------



## BMW Rider (Nov 24, 2022)

Part of the issue, at least in automobiles, is that often the part is an off the shelf component originally designed for another application. It's cheaper to reuse the already designed component even if it's a PITA to work on later. The manufacturers goal is merely to get it built for the budget allotted, working on it later is someone else's problem. The engineer is tasked with figuring out how to make it all fit together and function and the order of assembly. Not their problem to make it easy to work on either. If you have to jack up the body off the frame to access the bolt to remove the transmission, oh well, it's just ten hours of extra labour to accomplish that (actual problem I had to deal with once). For quite a few years I was the guy who's problem it ended up being and I cursed many an engineer for their designs. 

One of the reasons Snap-On and others do so well is the need for special wrenches and tools to work on some idiot engineers design. I have many special wrenches and tools that will never again be used because the offending vehicle is now obsolete. But at the time I bought or made them, it was the only way to get the job done.


----------



## YotaBota (Nov 24, 2022)

Maybe if the engineers had to work on the stuff they design things would be different.


----------



## Degen (Nov 24, 2022)

I see this as an opportunity to redesign and build it better.  We have the tools......


----------



## Chicken lights (Nov 24, 2022)

BMW Rider said:


> One of the reasons Snap-On and others do so well is the need for special wrenches and tools to work on some idiot engineers design.


Yes and no, some of their tools are a godsend that once you use them you won’t go back. I was just talking about their 8 point sockets with the snap on rep this week, as an example. Using a wrench on a diff drain plug can go sour fast, but the sockets make life easy. 

But yes, they do make money by offering innovative tools, can’t argue they make niche tools


----------



## Darren (Nov 24, 2022)

Hard to use my mastercraft or craftsman stuff now that all my Snap On stuff is at home. There really is a difference .


----------



## BMW Rider (Nov 25, 2022)

Yes, SnapOn quality is sometimes hard to beat. I started out at the beginning of my automotive apprenticeship with a full set of Craftsman tools from Sears (a gift from my parents). I still use most of them today 40 odd years later. I did get tired of constantly repairing or replacing the 3/8 ratchet and got a SnapOn one long ago. I don't recall that I've replaced the mechanism even once and it's still going strong, though with a lot less use today. I've added a wide variety of brands to my collection since, my tool box is definitely a mixed breed mutt.


----------



## Darren (Nov 25, 2022)

BMW Rider said:


> Yes, SnapOn quality is sometimes hard to beat. I started out at the beginning of my automotive apprenticeship with a full set of Craftsman tools from Sears (a gift from my parents). I still use most of them today 40 odd years later. I did get tired of constantly repairing or replacing the 3/8 ratchet and got a SnapOn one long ago. I don't recall that I've replaced the mechanism even once and it's still going strong, though with a lot less use today. I've added a wide variety of brands to my collection since, my tool box is definitely a mixed breed mutt.



Very much the same story as me except i started 32 years ago and buying tools has been a costly sickness ever since.


----------



## Tom O (Nov 25, 2022)

I never liked the snap on wrenches I found them uncomfortable while torquing down the Craftman wrenches were my go to.


----------



## BMW Rider (Nov 25, 2022)

I found a shop rag made a good cushion for that thin knife edge on their wrenches.


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 26, 2022)

..


Darren said:


> Very much the same story as me except i started 32 years ago and buying tools has been a costly sickness ever since.



I started out similar too.

At first my tools paid for themselves through the repairs I did for myself and the stuff I made instead of buying.

After a time that turned into a sickness with lots of really cool little tools that I rarely used.

At some point I bought a few bigger tools that clearly were not cost justified but satisfied my hobby interests.

Then I bought a farm and the circle closed. Repairing farm equipment is big $. It didn't take long for those wasteful hobby purchases to pay for themselves many times over.

Yes, in my case, the circle is complete.

All can hope for now is that my wife doesn't sell them for what I told her I paid for them.....


----------



## historicalarms (Nov 26, 2022)

I almost had my back broke using a 4 ft. Snap-on 3/4 flex bar one time in my twenties. I was removing cutting edges on a piece of heavy equip. I had my feed braced/pushing against the machine wall & was pulling with my back and arms and that damn bar broke like a rifle shot allowing my back to bounce off the other cutting edge corner piece.
    Two funny things about the incident, with the Snap-on bar i wasnt using any type of snipe or pipe to increase the load and after it broke I finished the job with a chinese made bar and using a snipe with it.


----------



## Degen (Dec 4, 2022)

I have bought 2 Snapon sockets (not sets) both broke.  I have some Harbor Freight sets that cost less than the Snapon.  Can't seem to destroy them no matter how hard I try.  Are they as fine, detailed and light no, but they just take abuse and don't show it and are extremely cost effective.

I've learned over the years value does also mean expensive name.


----------



## Susquatch (Dec 4, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Then I bought a farm and the circle closed. Repairing farm equipment is big $. It didn't take long for those wasteful hobby purchases to pay for themselves many times over.



Just finished repairing my tractor fuel injectors. 

John Deere Quote 2 grand per injector plus labour plus float hauling - about 10 grand all in. When I said I'd do it myself, they said I couldn't - need special tools. 

Made the so called special tools myself, ruined two burrs, modified 3 pairs of pliers, cut two combo wrenches in half, milled tool flats into the injector caps, made a custom tubing socket, had the injector bodies rebuilt at a local fuel injection specialist shop for $75 bucks each, no towing, lotta cursing about big hands, several retries, but all done now, runs great, and no leaks! 

Yup, my machines pay for themselves again now. Life really is a circle. Wife was happy too! "Those machines of yours do some amazing things.... Just imagine what we can do with the money you saved"... as she heads off to go shopping....


----------

